# Led tail light upgrade - can't fig it out



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

01 3500 mason dump
Had rear amber turns with 1156 bulbs in it
Installed flush mount oval led lights 
Installed a converter to get rid of amber lights
Installed a resister to each turn signal to prevent hyper flash

The problem:

When either blinker is used they work fine - if u hit the brakes that blinker that is on will hyper flash release brake and its normal flashing 

The hazards do not flash in the rear but front flash normal .... If you hit the brake with hazards on all 4 will flash normal.

Brake lights work fine 
Running lights work fine
Turn sigs work fine (as long as brake not pressed)

Any ideas ??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to rewire them up to the trailer light wiring, NOT the factory s,t,t, wiring


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

dieselss;2078275 said:


> You need to rewire them up to the trailer light wiring, NOT the factory s,t,t, wiring


It's wired in after the factory tail light circuit board where you would wire in trailer plug


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You need to wire it to the trailer light set up.
I've done 4 trucks like this. Need to follow the trailer wiring back a bit, install a 7 pin trailer box, and then wire from there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

heres the boxes i used all the time.

http://www.grote.com/products/82-1000-seven-terminal-junction-box/

but like i said you have to tape into the trailer wiring. its set up for single light turn and stop.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss;2078275 said:


> You need to rewire them up to the trailer light wiring, NOT the factory s,t,t, wiring





dieselss;2078313 said:


> You need to wire it to the trailer light set up.
> I've done 4 trucks like this. Need to follow the trailer wiring back a bit, install a 7 pin trailer box, and then wire from there.





dieselss;2078318 said:


> heres the boxes i used all the time.
> 
> http://www.grote.com/products/82-1000-seven-terminal-junction-box/
> 
> but like i said you have to tape into the trailer wiring. its set up for single light turn and stop.


*This 100% correct*


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

dieselss;2078313 said:


> You need to wire it to the trailer light set up.
> I've done 4 trucks like this. Need to follow the trailer wiring back a bit, install a 7 pin trailer box, and then wire from there.


No trailer plug on truck and I do not want one - that will have nothing to do with this problem I can't see how adding a plug will fix it.


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

Philbilly2;2078341 said:


> *This 100% correct*


I don't see how this solves the issue they are currently wired where a trailer plug would be.

Also do not need a junction box - connections are made with QUALITY connectors not harbor freight garbage or those crappy skotch blocks


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Most trucks run the trailer harness even if you don't have a plug


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

Whiffyspark;2078366 said:


> Most trucks run the trailer harness even if you don't have a plug


Trailer harness has nothing to do with this issue! Truck does not have a harness for it nor does it have a plug added. Please tell me how adding a trailer plug would solve the issues??? Did u fellas read the problem??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok, listen linda

your truck from the factory uses a wire for the turn, a wire for the brake, and a wire for the parking.
which requires 2 bulbs (as parking and brake are wired to one bulb with 2 filaments) 
so your trying to condense 2 bulbs into one so to speak. you CANT DO IT LIKE THIS

on trailer wiring, from the factory, its still "wired" the normal way so to speak.
I NEVER SAID ADD A TRAILER PLUG, i said tap into the factory trailer WIRING thats already there.
that way you can wire in whatever lights you want.
and that junction box is nicer and cleaner that 6-8 heat shrink but connectors. that way you can run a 4 wire insulated harness to each light and it'll be more secure and have a cleaner look.

clear now?????????


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss;2078373 said:


> ok, listen linda
> 
> your truck from the factory uses a wire for the turn, a wire for the brake, and a wire for the parking.
> which requires 2 bulbs (as parking and brake are wired to one bulb with 2 filaments)
> ...


Still 100% correct :laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Basically, he is telling you that the LED's don't work with the factory left, right, and stop wiring that originally worked just fine with your regular bulbs. 

If you tie your new LED tail lights into the factory trailer wiring harness connection point that is already under your truck on the last cross member behind your rear fuel tank, your lights will work properly.


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

dieselss;2078373 said:


> ok, listen linda
> 
> your truck from the factory uses a wire for the turn, a wire for the brake, and a wire for the parking.
> which requires 2 bulbs (as parking and brake are wired to one bulb with 2 filaments)
> ...


It's called a converter look it up 
and no not 2 filament read the original! It has 1156 in it

I do not need or want a junction box it's a plow salt truck don't care how neat it looks k Nancy

Again if u don't know what ur talking about don't post it's simple


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mtnbktrek;2078402 said:


> It's called a converter look it up
> and no not 2 filament read the original! It has 1156 in it
> 
> I do not need or want a junction box it's a plow salt truck don't care how neat it looks k Nancy
> ...


Bud, you are digging your own grave. YOUR TRUCK ALREADY HAS THE JUNCTION BOX!


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

Philbilly2;2078401 said:


> Basically, he is telling you that the LED's don't work with the factory left, right, and stop wiring that originally worked just fine with your regular bulbs.
> 
> If you tie your new LED tail lights into the factory trailer wiring harness connection point that is already under your truck on the last cross member behind your rear fuel tank, your lights will work properly.


I know this they are tied in after the tail light circuit board

THERE IS NO TRAILER WIRING HARNESS ON THIS TRUCK FOR 3rd TIME


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mtnbktrek;2078402 said:


> It's called a converter look it up
> and no not 2 filament read the original! It has 1156 in it


The factory wiring is wired for 2 fillimant. You can put what ever bulb you want in it, that does not change the factory wiring.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mtnbktrek;2078404 said:


> I know this they are tied in after the tail light circuit board
> 
> THERE IS NO TRAILER WIRING HARNESS ON THIS TRUCK FOR 3rd TIME


Dude, it is a 2001 Chevy 3500 - that tail light circuit board as you are calling it is wired for trailer lights. Every single one ever build has it. Just because you dont have the little 7 pin RV plug on the back of the truck, that is not what any of us are talking about. Go under there and look, bet you have an empty plug if you don't have a trailer plug.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you have this on the last cross member behind your rear fuel tank?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

These are snips straight from the GM upfitter manual.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You guys are more patient than I could ever be with Linda Lou


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

mtnbktrek;2078402 said:


> It's called a converter look it up
> and no not 2 filament read the original! It has 1156 in it
> 
> I do not need or want a junction box it's a plow salt truck don't care how neat it looks k Nancy
> ...


Please point me in.the direction of this converter you speak of.
Do you seriously not understand what I/we are telling you? You are now asking your "truck lights" to do the job of 1 bulb when factory was 2 bulbs?
We are saying your truck wasn't designed like this, so here is your options.
And in regards to the junction box. I understand it's a plow truck. That's why it's even smarter then just but connectors. Ease, water resistant, element resistance, and if you needed to add any other lights, you just open the box and add your wires, no cutting or splicing. Easy to do


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2078431 said:


> You guys are more patient than I could ever be with Linda Lou


Man this is awesome. I gotta go make another batch of popcorn....


----------

